# gt edge goes divergent!



## divergent! (14. September 2010)

so freunde der seichten unterhaltung. ich hab ja vor ner weile vom hr. deepstar ein gt edge rahmenset erhalten. daß ich das ding nicht original lasse war ja klar. es soll ne mischung aus:

uiiii.........der rahmen ist ja mal kühl gemacht, sowie eine verbindung aus klassisch zeitlos eleganten anbauteilen und neueren gedöns werden.

so hier mal kurz die ausgangsbasis:

schön, schlicht, bb





so wie es die meisten mögen.mir wars aber zu unspektakulär.

heute hab ich es vom lackieren abgeholt. lack ist noch matt angeschliffen da das rahmenset am freitag zum airbrusher geht. der darf sich dann austoben. was bei rum kommt....zu 50% hab ich nen plan, den rest darf er machen.













der lrs ist schon fertig. da ist klarlack drauf, wird sich also nix ändern.

so und nunmöchte ich teileraten sowie rumgemecker hören...........

schön unscharf sind sie geworden.mist. naja ist eh noch nicht fertig.


----------



## cleiende (14. September 2010)

BB lackieren... himmelhergottsakra, andere polieren die doch mittlerweile seltene oberfläche liebevoll auf.
*Herätiker!*

aber was soll man auch von einem, der ein ava mit ner lefty paar erwarten?

ach ja, viel erfolg beim bremsen auf dem klarlack & der beschichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (14. September 2010)

ich glaube er will nicht bremsen, zumindest fehlen die Sockel dafür.
Bin gespannt wie es enden wird, ist mal was neues!


----------



## cleiende (14. September 2010)

nee, die stege sind da (rennrad!).
und wenn er nicht bremsen wollte wozu dann die freilaufnabe?


----------



## Janikulus (14. September 2010)

eh ja, hatte mal wieder die MTB Brille an, RR ist nicht so meine Welt...


----------



## Willard (14. September 2010)

Ob's ein Sakrileg ist, sollen andere beurteilen.

Gefallen tut's mir gar nicht.

Dir viel Spass beim Design.


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2010)

die felgenflanken wurden absichtlich mitlackiert. hätte mein lackierer sie abgeklebt dann wär das nicht 100% rund geworden und hätte dann beim drehen ausgesehen als würde es eiern.

die werden abgebremst und gut. schlechter wie carbon und korkbelag wirds schon nicht sein

bremsen kommen noch dran.weiß nur nicht welche


----------



## salzbrezel (14. September 2010)

Einmal ordentlich Schlamm und die Flanke ist entlackt!

Könnte man denn den BB-Zustand durch chemisches Entlacken wieder herstellen?


----------



## oldman (14. September 2010)

hach, was freut das meine ketzerische Seele! Bin mal gespannt wie`s weitergeht.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. September 2010)

SNAP


----------



## Manni1599 (14. September 2010)

Ja, das könnte echt was werden!

Die Farben finde ich schon fast etwas konservativ.  
Soll es denn so richtig Rennradmäßig werden? Oder vielleicht mit gradem Bügel?

Schwarze oder Silberfarbene Anbauteile wären zu einfach. Vielleicht weisses Carbon (zumindest in Teilen)? Oder alles in Carbon, sichtbar, mit Struktur, Seidenmatt?

Ich glaube, man sollte erst das Airbrushergebnis abwarten. 
Und bitte keine dämliche Kinderhupe, bitte!

Übrigens, der Conti GP 4000 in Schwarz/Orange könnte perfekt passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. September 2010)

Das Ding geht für mich gar nicht. Nicht nur das der Rahmen misshandelt wurde, sonder auch die Campa Shamal-Laufräder. Dafür hättest Du auch irgendein Billigrahmen mit ein paar Rigida DP-18 Felgen nehmen können.

Als Aufbau schlage ich da doch gleich noch eine Campa Record oder Shimano Dura Ace vor. Die kannst Du dann auch noch Orange lackieren.


----------



## zaskar-le (14. September 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch gar nicht, aber das hast Du sicher auch nicht anders erwartet


----------



## planetsmasher (14. September 2010)

also bis zur endgültigen Meinungsbildung wart ich mal den Airbrusher ab, befürchte allerdings dass der es auch nicht mehr retten kann.

Aber es bleibt zumindest abwechslungsreich und diskussionswürdig.

Ist spannender als die 183. "Team-Zaskar in blau mit schwarzer Gabel Variante"


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Ding geht für mich gar nicht. Nicht nur das der Rahmen misshandelt wurde, sonder auch die Campa Shamal-Laufräder. Dafür hättest Du auch irgendein Billigrahmen mit ein paar Rigida DP-18 Felgen nehmen können.
> 
> Als Aufbau schlage ich da doch gleich noch eine Campa Record oder Shimano Dura Ace vor. Die kannst Du dann auch noch Orange lackieren.



1. es sind ventos
2. der rahmen war billig
3. campa record kommt sogar dran



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte echt was werden!
> 
> Die Farben finde ich schon fast etwas konservativ.
> Soll es denn so richtig Rennradmäßig werden? Oder vielleicht mit gradem Bügel?
> ...



da kommt konservativer polierter 0815 kram dran natürlich mit rennlenker. das wird nicht so ne ssp hipster eisdielenbude.  carbon nur am sattel. da werd ich wohl mal nen concord oder so probieren. bei der reifenfrage bin ich noch vollkommen uneins. schwarz orange klingt aber gut. wollte eigentlich die gute alte kombi aus force/attack.
kinderhupe brauch ich da nicht. auf der straße nutze ich sowas weniger da lkw fahrer die nie hören.
luftbürstenergebnis...ja da bin ich auch gespannt drauf.



oldman schrieb:


> hach, was freut das meine ketzerische Seele! Bin mal gespannt wie`s weitergeht.



na und mich erst.



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Einmal ordentlich Schlamm und die Flanke ist entlackt!
> 
> Könnte man denn den BB-Zustand durch chemisches Entlacken wieder herstellen?



schlamm und rennrad? wo fährstn du lang?

wenn ich bb haben will geh ich zu meinem polierer. der hat ne firma an der angel die solche oberflächenveredelungen mit perlenbeschuß über stunden ( glaub keramik nehmen die ) machen.

also bb ist für mich da nix besonderes und gibts wie hartz4 angestellte in deutschland. aber ein handlackierter rahmen inkl airbrush hat da seltenheitswert. 

aber das kann jeder für sich machen wie er will. und ihr hättet sonst kleine geschwollene carotiten....das wär ja langweilig.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. September 2010)

Nach ein wenig Hin- und Hergerissensein, mir gefällt das Konzept recht gut, sieht bisher ganz fesch aus, erinnert mich irgendwie an Clockwork Orange, weiß auch nicht wieso, war mein erster Gedanke als ich es gesehen habe. Ich würde es ja so lassen, zusätzliches Airbrush würde meiner Meinung nach die klaren Linien und die Schlichtheit dem "Design" nehmen. Aber ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## GTdanni (15. September 2010)

Das ist so richtig geil. 

Da fall ich mit dem Edge aero in Mystic überhaupt nicht auf wenn wir zusammen fahren. 

Melde dich wenn es fertig ist dann drehen wir mal ne Runde. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

hi danni.

klar melde ich mich bei dir. hab mich aber mal so nebenbei öfters bei dir gemeldet ohne rückantwort

wird wohl erst im frühjahr fertig da ich bei den bremsen noch mit mir kämpfe und hier und da auch noch geld brauch............


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

mal ne frage an die reifenleute.........gibts eigentlich schwarze reifen mit weißer/cremefarbener wand fürs rennrad?

also skinwall oder wie sich das schimpft?

oder kpl weiß/creme


----------



## Kruko (16. September 2010)

Wenn Du keinen hohen Ansprüche stellst

http://www.michelin.de/de/front/aff...5020&lang=DE&codeRubrique=14112005233723&ct=1

Ansonsten wüßte ich nicht, dass es Ultremo, GrandPrix oder ProRace-Modelle in Skinwall gibt.


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

von der farbgestaltung zwar ok aber nicht das was ich suche.

mir wurde grad der tip gegeben:

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/bcshop...ails&order-number=BCDE-196-127105&ref=froogle

aber evtl hat noch wer ne idee...

aber mal ne bremsenfrage. diese alten campa delta bremsen find ich ja schick. sackschwer aber schön. haben die eigentlich ordentlich bremsleistung oder war das auch eher ein technischer gag?

stehe momentan vor 3 varianten.

1. polierte campa chorus oder record aus den 90ern
2. polierte campa delta
3. ne aktuelle leichtbaubremse zb fouriers,zg, leichtkraft..

vorteile für 1 und 2....passen zum rest, teilweise relativ günstig zu schießen

nachteil...schwer

bei nr 3 spricht alles fürs gewicht aber ich müsste die erst polieren

vorteil: hat keiner
nachteil: gebastel


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2010)

Nehm es mir nicht übel, aber ich finde die Lackierung und das Konzept wie von einen Kind im Kindergarten entworfen. Die blanke Stelle am Unterrohr passt nicht zum Rest, der orange Streifen sieht durch die Krümmung des Oberrohrs unharmonisch und oder schief aus, besonders um das Steuerrohr.
Und die Felgen sehen aus wie von einen Baumarkt Rad.
Ist und wird bestimmt nicht mein Fall.

Aber egal, ich muß ja nicht damit fahren.


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

na das will ich doch schwer hoffen daß es niemanden gefällt sonst wär ich ja mit meinem schlechten geschmack nicht mehr allein.

zum unterrohr.da kommt noch was nettes rein. das hat seinen grund warum es so ist wie es ist. oberrohr.sollte die obere hälfte eigentlich kpl orange sein hat er aber nicht mehr dran gedacht. jetzt werden wir da irgendwie was anders machen.

oberrohr..naja wenn da gt fusch macht kann ich nix für. da war der metallmann wohl besoffen. hinten an der triangel ist ja auch die eine sattelstrebe länger wioe die andere. aber qualität und verarbeitung ist bei gt halt so ne sache.

felgen.....ja ich weiß aber gt´s wurde ja auch mal vom baumarkt als nachbau verkauft. also passt das ebenso. 

morgen bring ichs zum luftbürstenakrobaten. mal schauen was der draus zaubert und wieviele es dann noch schlimmer finden


----------



## planetsmasher (16. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> na das will ich doch schwer hoffen daß es niemanden gefällt sonst wär ich ja mit meinem schlechten geschmack nicht mehr allein.


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Mal sehen was der Airbrusher draus macht. Momentan weiss ich nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mal sehen was der Airbrusher draus macht..



überlackieren?


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> überlackieren?



: aufreg :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2010)

ich find das teil ja so weit weg von allem ,das es mir schon wieder gefällt.


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


>




 genau.ich bin der einzig schwule hier im ort


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2010)

so weiter mit dem schlechten geschmack;

8 fach miche kassette:





und die kettenblätter:


----------



## neuroncrust (18. September 2010)

O ha, das war auch mal wieder so ein Rahmen... Da musste ich mich schwer beherrschen, den nicht zu kaufen...

Bin mal gespannt auf das fertige Rad. Mit sowas löst man schnell Empfindlichkeiten aus 

Ich wollte mal nen RR-Rahmen kaufen und dann umlackieren, der diese meiner Meinung nach potthässliche schwarz-rot-gold Lackierung hatte. Das hab ich dem Verkäufer im Vorhinein erzählt, der Rahmen wurde mir daraufhin nicht verkauft 

Ich fahr n umgebautes Lightning mit Scheibenbremsen, bin also Custom-Fan. Glückwusch und viel Spaß bei der Selbstverwirklichung!


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2010)

Flori was willste denn bei 8Fach für ne Schaltung dran fummeln?  

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2010)

das herzstück

da kommt diese leckerfeine recordschalterei rein. hab da mal son satz gefräste schaltrollen reingebaut weil die orig plasteräder hässlich sind.


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. November 2010)

was los hier? stockt der Aufbau?


----------



## divergent! (9. November 2010)

japp der stockt. mein airbrusher hat aufn bau viel zu tun und kommt einfach nicht dazu

aufbau wurde auch nochmal verworfen. neue schaltidee, neue bremsidee.....lasst euch überraschen.

wenns weitergeht kommen schon bilder

achja dennis...hab dir mal ne pn geschickt


----------

